# Tecumseh Shortblock SBV-271E how to cross reference



## pcheffernan (Apr 21, 2015)

I bought this shortblock engine off ebay a few months ago to replace a blown tvxl195-150241. The engine was titled "TVXL-195 series engine". All dimensions were the same, so I bought it. Unfortunately just now building it, and noticed the crankshaft is a smaller diameter on the flywheel side only. Seller won't respond, trying to find a flywheel and stator that will hopefully work, but I'm not having much luck on what to get. I've contacted two small engine shops, and they can't seem to tell me what this engine is for. Does anyone know how to cross this shortblock to an actual full engine model that I can look up the parts needed. The engine will go on a Snapper 28088te lawn tractor.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, there are dozens of sub-models for each small engine type. This site has exploded drawings and parts lists (but not specs per se). Maybe you can recognize your block.

Tecumseh TVXL195 Engine Models


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Tecumseh has been out of business for a few years now. Check with these people:

Lawn Mower Parts

BG


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

You can look-up the short block at Tecumseh SBV-271E - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Short Block Engine Parts List Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com (based on the thread title part number).

The crankshaft in this short block only works on the following engines so changing the crankshaft might the way to go.


Tecumseh TVM170-127000C - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM195-150051H - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM195-150080H - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM195-150091J - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM195-150129J - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM195-150130H - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM195-150135J - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM195-150144H - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM195-150145J - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM220-157000D - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM220-157045E - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM220-157057D - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM220-157065D - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVM220-157124J - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #1
Tecumseh TVXL195-150224B - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #2
Tecumseh TVXL220-157218 - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #2
Tecumseh TVXL220-157218D - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List #2
Tecumseh VM100-157005A - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List
Tecumseh VM100-157006 - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List
Tecumseh VM100-157021B - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List
Tecumseh VM100-157022B - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List
Tecumseh VM100-157024B - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List
Tecumseh VM100-157025A - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List
Tecumseh VM100-157025B - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List
Tecumseh VM100-157037C - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Vertical Engine - Engine Parts List


----------

